# I have two very pale tiger barbs



## Espectroundead (Jul 8, 2011)

I have two very pale tiger barbs and i have no clue as to what may be wrong with them. They are very active and eating, the only strange behavior I have noticed is that they seem to float up when they stay still. I tested the water and have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 5.0 nitrate. I have not added anything into the tank except a few fake plants. The tank is about one week old. There are a total of 11 fish in the tank (all added last thursday) . All the other fish seem to be fine. 
Thank you for the help.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Espectroundead said:


> I have two very pale tiger barbs and i have no clue as to what may be wrong with them. They are very active and eating, the only strange behavior I have noticed is that they seem to float up when they stay still. I tested the water and have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 5.0 nitrate. I have not added anything into the tank except a few fake plants. The tank is about one week old. There are a total of 11 fish in the tank (all added last thursday) . All the other fish seem to be fine.
> Thank you for the help.



You added a lot of fish all at once, which could end up being a problem. Keep a close eye on your parameters, and be prepared to do a water change if you get ammonia or nitrites. Your tank is so new that I would expect this to happen. As far as the fish swimming like that, it sounds like swim bladder, but I've not had any experience with that, so hopefully someone else will comment on that. Don't overfeed, in fact you should feed very little, because you are more likely to get a big ammonia spike with this new tank and all those fish.

Gwen


----------



## Espectroundead (Jul 8, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> You added a lot of fish all at once, which could end up being a problem. Keep a close eye on your parameters, and be prepared to do a water change if you get ammonia or nitrites. Your tank is so new that I would expect this to happen. As far as the fish swimming like that, it sounds like swim bladder, but I've not had any experience with that, so hopefully someone else will comment on that. Don't overfeed, in fact you should feed very little, because you are more likely to get a big ammonia spike with this new tank and all those fish.
> 
> Gwen


 thanks, what can I give them for swim bladder problems? do peas help them?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Espectroundead said:


> thanks, what can I give them for swim bladder problems? do peas help them?



I don't know anything about swim bladder, but I went on the internet quick to see what I could find out about the symptoms you're saying. Sounds like there are some Tiger Barbs that swim with their head slightly down. So, if you don't see any swelling in the body, you may want to just keep an eye on them for now. Apparently, it sounds like the theory is that it may be a genetic defect in some of these fish. As far as shelled peas, some fish do like them. Peas can't hurt, but I think they would be good if a fish is constipated. Do you see swelling around the anus? If you do, that is probably not good. If the fish has swelling on the body, I would look at treating that with medication. Do you have a good fish store where they have knowledge you could go to get any needed meds? Are your fish still pale? I wish I could be more help!

Gwen


----------



## Espectroundead (Jul 8, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> I don't know anything about swim bladder, but I went on the internet quick to see what I could find out about the symptoms you're saying. Sounds like there are some Tiger Barbs that swim with their head slightly down. So, if you don't see any swelling in the body, you may want to just keep an eye on them for now. Apparently, it sounds like the theory is that it may be a genetic defect in some of these fish. As far as shelled peas, some fish do like them. Peas can't hurt, but I think they would be good if a fish is constipated. Do you see swelling around the anus? If you do, that is probably not good. If the fish has swelling on the body, I would look at treating that with medication. Do you have a good fish store where they have knowledge you could go to get any needed meds? Are your fish still pale? I wish I could be more help!
> 
> Gwen


 Thanks for the help. He seems to be ok now his color returned and he is very active. He keeps doing the handstands but like you stated people say it is normal for them to do so. I don't think anything else is wrong with him he has no swelling or anything.
Thanks for the help again :-D.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Espectroundead said:


> Thanks for the help. He seems to be ok now his color returned and he is very active. He keeps doing the handstands but like you stated people say it is normal for them to do so. I don't think anything else is wrong with him he has no swelling or anything.
> Thanks for the help again :-D.



That's great news! Sounds like you just have some of those Tiger Barbs that swim a bit different. 

Gwen


----------

